# Roamio OTA... Antenna question



## leweezo (Mar 23, 2012)

I am thinking of gettin a roof top directional antenna so I can ditch directv. I was wondering if any of you piuoneers can share your experiences and opinions on the best antenna setup. Did you have to buy a amplifier since the signal gets split into 4 inputs?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

leweezo said:


> I am thinking of gettin a roof top directional antenna so I can ditch directv. I was wondering if any of you piuoneers can share your experiences and opinions on the best antenna setup. Did you have to buy a amplifier since the signal gets split into 4 inputs?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Antenna choice should primarily be based on distance to transmitters and height. A pre-amp should primarily be used if you have a long cable run but sometimes it can help pull in borderline stations. Use tvfool.com or antennaweb.org to help decide. I would consider the Roamio essentially a single tuner from an antenna choice standpoint. I think it may be internally amplified. It's sensitivity doesn't seen any different than my TV's tuner or my older 2 tuner TivoHD.


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

Antennas are very YMMV. You will need to do some research and, perhaps some trial and error. What works for me may not work for you. Location,location,location is critical. Here is a resource to get you started.

http://www.antennaweb.org/


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Please include city & state in the user profile.

In the OP's case, it might facilitate a more timely and accurate answer.


----------



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

The guys over at the cordcutters sub reddit are pretty good at helping people with antenna info, just post your tvfool.com report and they will tell you what they recommend.


----------



## tivoroamio (May 10, 2015)

There are sites that will tell you how far away you are and make antenna recommendations. The key thing to know though is that the basic laws of radio wave propagation have never changed. Do not get suckered in to buying an HDTV antenna or some new fangled technology. I get almost 50 OTA channels from three different markets up to 60 miles away simply using a $9 RCA antenna and a channel master medium gain antenna for $60 all inside my attic. I could probably do better if I put an outside antenna on the roof, but I'm satisfied. I could get away without the amp, but I pull in another 5-7 channels. 

I was an RF engineer in a previous life.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just use a Terk indoor antenna and it works fine. It's not even powered. However in my area they seem to offer 2-3 versions of every major station (repeaters?) and I'm able to pick up at least one of each.


----------



## leweezo (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate them all. I DID THE TVFOOL THING BUT i AM LEGALLY BLIND AND CANNOT READ THE IMAGE IT DISPLAYED (i HAVE TO HAVE A BLACK BACKGROUNG WITH WHITE LETTER) zmY PC DOES NOT SEEM TO BE ABLE TO CHANGE THIS TO MY SETTINGS SO i AM POSTING IT HERE AND WONDERING IF SOMEONE CAN GIVE ME A IDEA OF WHAT COLORS THESE STATIONS ARE Abc,cbs,nbc,pbs,fox Anything after that is just gravy... just realized i had caps on for most of that.. sorry but i have to look at my keyboard to type one handed

immage is attached


----------



## leweezo (Mar 23, 2012)

leweezo said:


> Thanks for the replies, I appreciate them all. I DID THE TVFOOL THING BUT i AM LEGALLY BLIND AND CANNOT READ THE IMAGE IT DISPLAYED (i HAVE TO HAVE A BLACK BACKGROUNG WITH WHITE LETTER) zmY PC DOES NOT SEEM TO BE ABLE TO CHANGE THIS TO MY SETTINGS SO i AM POSTING IT HERE AND WONDERING IF SOMEONE CAN GIVE ME A IDEA OF WHAT COLORS THESE STATIONS ARE Abc,cbs,nbc,pbs,fox Anything after that is just gravy... just realized i had caps on for most of that.. sorry but i have to look at my keyboard to type one handed
> 
> immage is attached


crud i don't see the attachment.. i live in stockbridge ga 30281


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

You are within 20 miles of all the major network transmitters with a strong signal and all in the same general direction. Depending on where TV is in your home and topography of surrounding area you may be able to get away with just a passive indoor antenna such as a mohu leaf or winegard flatwave. I would try one of those first. If you get some but not other channels or not a stable signal on some next try adding an amp to it like the mohu jolt rather than buying a new antenna. If you still have problems then a compact outdoor antenna should be fine. Rca ant751 is very good. Antennas Direct C2V is another good one. I just got a DigiTenna Suburban which is great although a little pricey.

Edit:
Added links to products mentioned.


----------



## leweezo (Mar 23, 2012)

confinoj said:


> You are within 20 miles of all the major network transmitters with a strong signal and all in the same general direction. Depending on where TV is in your home and topography of surrounding area you may be able to get away with just a passive indoor antenna such as a mohu leaf or winegard flatwave. I would try one of those first. If you get some but not other channels or not a stable signal on some next try adding an amp to it like the mohu jolt rather than buying a new antenna. If you still have problems then a compact outdoor antenna should be fine. Rca ant751 is very good. Antennas Direct C2V is another good one. I just got a DigiTenna Suburban which is great although a little pricey.
> 
> Edit:
> Added links to products mentioned.


Thank you so much, I will start with a leaf type first.. I think the tapography will be fineI am on a pretty high point. My only worry is my neighbor built a huge brick house next door and is between me and the stations.. I will buy at Amazon because I know they will take things back if they don't work out... Then I will step up...ZThanks again
MIKE


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

Good luck. Post back with results. Don't be discouraged if it doesn't work well with the first antenna you try. As noted it is highly variable despite what is supposed to work. I should be ok with an indoor antenna based on tvfool but couldn't get all stations. It took an outdoor antenna mounted above the roofline to get consistent signals in all weather. My friend 2 miles away does fine with the winegard antenna I linked but she is in a 7th floor apt.


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

Best of luck to you. In Philadelphia we have digital TV stations on UHF, low VHF and high VHF. I tried two flat antennas and countless indoor rabbit ears. Nothing was as consistent as a chimney mounted UHF/VHF Antennacraft 5881. 

I never would have succeeded with my cord trimming effort if I didn't put the money down and pay somebody to install the $50 chimney antenna. While my wife has learned to live without HGTV and the Phillies, a rock solid CBS-3 signal for Survivor and Sunday morning has made cord trimming tolerable.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mdm08033 said:


> ......... While my wife has learned to live without .....the Phillies, ........


BLASPHEMER!!!! 

(Although they've sucked so bad this year, it's understandable)


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

leweezo said:


> I am thinking of gettin a roof top directional antenna so I can ditch directv. I was wondering if any of you piuoneers can share your experiences and opinions on the best antenna setup. Did you have to buy a amplifier since the signal gets split into 4 inputs?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


I live in far north Dallas and the towers are in far southwest part of the county (32 miles). So a lot of ground clutter add that ABC remained in the HIGH VHF spectrum I've had to resort to a combination.

I have a Clearstream C4 and a Clearstream C5 adding a Clearstream CPA18 pre-amp distributed to two TiVo Premieres. I get virtually every broadcast channel except a few low power independent stations.

Visit the antenneapoint.com site and enter your zipcode pay attention to the frequencies you may or may not need VHF also not all channels migrated to UHF.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PCurry57 said:


> Visit the antenneapoint.com site and enter your zipcode pay attention to the frequencies you may or may not need VHF also not all channels migrated to UHF.


This works better: http://www.antennapoint.com/


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> BLASPHEMER!!!!
> 
> (Although they've sucked so bad this year, it's understandable)


They have been challenging to watch for more than just the most recent season.


----------

